# "Text-to-Speech" is not working



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

I've noticed for awhile that on some books _(on my Kindle)_ I can not access the "Text-to-Speech" feature.  Is this just a function of different books or do I have a problem with my Kindle?
Any advice you all can offer?
Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Some books do not have text to speech enabled. If you look at the book listing on Amazon it will let you know whether or not it is enabled.


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks!  
Glad to know my Kindle is still healthy!


----------



## Cujo (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine's not working either...When I select Experimental from the Menu on the Home Page, the cursor won't move from Basic Web.  I can select Basic Web but nothing else.  Idea's?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cujo said:


> Mine's not working either...When I select Experimental from the Menu on the Home Page, the cursor won't move from Basic Web. I can select Basic Web but nothing else. Idea's?


That's not how you access TTS. You need to click the *Aa* key on the keyboard.

The option to listen to MP3s on your Kindle - under Experimental - will only be accessible if you have MP3s loaded in the Music folder of your Kindle.


----------



## Cujo (Feb 23, 2010)

Duh. Thanks for your help!


----------

